# Florida beaches covered in sea weed



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

It’s not really seaweed. It is sargassum and it just floats around the ocean. Apparently, there is a lot of it and it’s being blown onto the beaches from wind/current


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Holy shit the sky is falling


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mother Nature


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Last year I read a prediction that this would be a bad year for it. Wonder how soon it'll make it to Texas.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hipshot said:


> Last year I read a prediction that this would be a bad year for it. Wonder how soon it'll make it to Texas.


We need some weed mats to fish offshore. It’s been a few years since there have been any substantial mats here so I’m guessing the currents have shifted. Everything is a cycle, probably lots of weed washing up in a year or so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We need some weed mats to fish offshore. It’s been a few years since there have been any substantial mats here so I’m guessing the currents have shifted. Everything is a cycle, probably lots of weed washing up in a year or so.


Had lots of weed here about two decades ago, if I only knew then what I know now...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

It means no one from out of state should fish. The demon weed signals fishing is bad, stay home, lick the pre 1975 windows and sills for good luck. The sea weed is unmerciful. It literally eats out of state fishermen. Stay home..


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We need some weed mats to fish offshore. It’s been a few years since there have been any substantial mats here so I’m guessing the currents have shifted. Everything is a cycle, probably lots of weed washing up in a year or so.


Shhhhh. Weed is bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Nah man, weed is good.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Its very scattered, been a while since we have found goodformed up mats or lines..

There was an article not long ago of a patch, area, of Sargasum largest ever sighted, down off/between Africa and South America, 20 million tons floating/drifting out there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Mahi Time!!!!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

It has been bad down in the western carribean for a couple years now. Increased amounts of normal sargassum. Some blame for increased amount is being placed on addtional agricultural chemicals(fertilizers) used in the Amazon basin of South America.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’a mainly ocean currents that have shifted. People like to blame all kinds of things for natural occurrences but forget that nature has cycles. Just like global warming then global cooling...man gives himself too much credit at times. Texas had it piled up three feet thick for thirty miles of beach on a regular basis here and now it’s not here, it’s over that way. Ocean currents.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## jimmy_jak (Jul 26, 2019)

I was just in ST Pete area. It wasn't floating mats as much as tumbleweed style weeds. It was bad but I was still catching em.


----------

